
Podcast: Is the developer project/product management space too crowded? Nope - discoposse
https://discoposse.com/2019/06/28/podcast-episode-80-clubhouse-and-developer-focus-with-kurt-schrader-kurt-and-mitch-wainer-mitchwainer/
======
rman666
I wish someone would reinvent MacProject (PERT charts).

~~~
rman666
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/MacProject](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/MacProject)

